# Marantz SR-5005 vs. SR-5006



## The Bandit (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi everyone, I am planning to upgrade my old yamaha receiver and I'm leaning on Marantz SR-5005 but now that the 5006 came out I got confused. Is there a big difference? Should I stick with the 5005 or the 5006 is really better? Please help, thanks in advance.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

From Marantz's site, it looks like the 5006 has more inputs and AirPlay streaming media capability. Other than that, they look very similar.

http://us.marantz.com/us/Products/Pages/ProductDetails.aspx?CatId=AVReceivers&ProductId=SR5005
http://us.marantz.com/us/Products/Pages/ProductDetails.aspx?CatId=AVReceivers&ProductId=SR5006


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Unless Airplay Support is of high importance, I would probably go with the potential savings on the 5005.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Rather than the 5006, I would look at the 6005 at accessories4less.com. 
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...7ch-3-D-Home-Theater-Surround-Receiver/1.html

The difference in price is only $50...

(From the site)

Here are the upgrades you get when you buy the SR6005 as compared to the SR5005

1. 10 more watts per channel (110w x7 vs. 100w x 7) 
2. HD radio built in 
3. 2 extra HDMI inputs 
4. LCD display on remote 
5. 1 extra subwoofer output (2 total) 
6. DC trigger (to trigger a remote screen, etc)


----------



## The Bandit (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks guys for the help. So these means that the x005 are still worth buying even though x006 came out? I don't worry that much for the Airplay as I can always play pandora from my ipod, so it's no big issue. To save lots of dollars and still gets the main and important features of a receiver is on the top of my list. So maybe I would consider the 6005. Thanks again.


----------



## The Bandit (Feb 11, 2011)

Sorry to bother you guys again, but I noticed that the Onkyo 809 are almost within my price range ($699 @ Newegg), can you guys help me decide between Marantz 6005 and Onkyo's 809 or 808, sorry coz Im still a newbie and has no experience yet with these brands. I just want to spend my money wisely and not regret with what I choose to buy. Thanks a lot.

Ed


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Onkyo makes a great product, I actually have the TX-NR3007 in my setup for all of my processing and I wouldn't trade it for the world. That being said, the cost of the Marantz from accessories4less.com is quite a bit less, but you would be sacrificing 25 watts per channel as well. What type of speakers will you be powering and how large is your room?


----------



## The Bandit (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi, here's the list of my speakers, about 2 years old and maybe needs an upgrade too.

Front L/R - Infinity Primus P362
Center - Infinity PC-350
Surround L/R - Infinity Primus P-162
Sub - Infinity PS-212
The room is a small 16ft x 16ft.
Thanks.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Onkyo has the edge for channels (many are 9.2) and features like more hdmi ins and dual hdmi outs, more advanced audyssey, more power and more advanced network features.

Marantz is more about the sound quality. Usually lower power and less features but more aimed towards audiophile performance and will usually beat any onkyo in sound quality. At least, thats my experience having owned a Onkyo 3007, Marantz 7002 and my recent Marantz 8002 (all within the last year).

Im not sure you need to upgrade speakers, though obviously you could benefit from a little more capable sub.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Actually the 809 is 7.2 as well. My question about the speakers was more around 8 ohm vs 4 ohm but that doesn't appear to be relevant as the Infinity's don't appear to present an issue in that. My suggestion is to get the Marantz at accessories4less.com and save a couple of hundred dollars.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The 809 is mighty tempting when On Sale at Newegg. What is nice about getting it there is that you get a 2 Year Warranty. If getting an A-Stock 5005 or 5006, it will be the same. However, if B-Stock it is a 1 Year Warranty.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## The Bandit (Feb 11, 2011)

Thank you all for the help. You all make it easy to come up with a decision and helping spend money wisely. It's like, in the medical world, having a second opinion but here, a lot of professional opinions. Thanks so much, this forum is truly very educational and enlightening. More power.

Edd


----------



## alphaiii (Nov 30, 2007)

Warranty is 3 years for Marantz if buying brand new... refurbs from AC4L are 1 year as mentioned.

I agree with the previous recommendation to go with the SR6005 over the SR5006 or SR5005. You can get it brand new with 3 year warranty for almost half off MSRP. 

The biggest things you don't get with the SR6005 that you would get with the SR5006 are AirPlay and Audyssey MultiEQ-XT - which has higher filter resolution for the speakers than the regular flavor of Audyssey MultiEQ found on the SR6005.

On the other hand, with the SR6005 you do get a more powerful amp section and pre-outs. And it'll cost you quite a bit less...

The SR5005 is an option as well... but you get less amp than the SR6005, and you lose the on-screen GUI and pre-outs.


----------



## The Bandit (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks so much. This is really a big help.


----------



## mojojojo (Aug 7, 2011)

Agree with pretty much everything written here. Marantz receivers have a great sound, feels open and clean. Sure it might lack some of the features the others at this price point have, but unless you really need a 9.2 output -and let's be honest most don't - you'll be fine with the Audessy that comes with the Marantz. 

For the 5005/6/5006 debate, my choice would be the 6005, that is unless you will be using the AirPlay. Would I like it, ya sure. It's a great way to show images on say your iPhone on the tv to friends and family. But, it also costs a ton more and I take my good photos with my real camera. And at the current pricing, the jump from 5005 to 6005 is worth it - for the on screen display alone!


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

The Bandit said:


> Thanks guys for the help. So these means that the x005 are still worth buying even though x006 came out? I don't worry that much for the Airplay as I can always play pandora from my ipod, so it's no big issue. To save lots of dollars and still gets the main and important features of a receiver is on the top of my list. So maybe I would consider the 6005. Thanks again.


IMO x004 is still worth buying if it saves you money that could be used elsewhere (IE speakers/subwoofers/room)

After the SR6003/4, the only major upgrades I see one adding are

1) Audyssey XT32 and subEQ which requires something like a $1500 receiver like the Denon 4311
2) true 250 wpc amplifiers(doubling of power), which no receivers offer.. you really need a true separates amp that's unconditionally stable into 4 ohms.

Modern 3D Blu Ray players have superior networking and allow you to send audio via one HDMI to a non-3D receiver, and video via HDMI to a 3D TV

So my recommendation would be an SR6004. I honestly couldn't justify the SR6006 to myself over an SR6003. I borderline couldn't even justify the SR6003 over the SR6001 but I suppose HDMI Lip sync and the round aesthetics are at least enough justification in that respect.


----------

